

$2 Billion NSA Spy Center is Going Up in Flames - stfu
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2013/10/08/2-Billion-NSA-Spy-Center-Going-Flames

======
guiambros
Someone there must be asking why the centrifug.. err.. fans are spinning out
of control.

